# Framework, AJAX Drag and Drop Hilfe?



## schuetzi (26. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich brauche Hilfe:

Wie realisiert man am einfachsten und am besten eine Drag and Drop Formular Editor in JAVA als Webapplikation.

Welches Framework soll ich verwenden, die es ermöglicht Steuerelemente(z.B. TextFeld, Button, Optionsschaltflächen,...) via Drag and Drop aus einem Bereich zu ziehen und in einem anderen Bereich FormularBereich zu stellen? Also das ganze soll eine Art WYSIWYG Editor (Visual Web Formular Editor) werden. Ich habe schon viel gegoogelt und gesucht :rtfm:, finde aber nichts, oder habe keine Ahnung wie man es realisieren könnte mit welchen Librarys bzw. Frameworks!

Sollte so sein, als würde man zum Beispiel im Eclipse oder NetBeans mit einem Visuellen Designer arbeiten um eine JSP-Seite oder so zum erstellen!

*Ich bin euch allen über hilfreiche Antworten dankbar.....! Bitte um Hilfe!*


----------



## robertpic71 (27. Aug 2010)

WYSIWYG Editoren gibt als fertige Componenten. Hier das Demo des CKEditor (Vorgänger FCKEditor) , welches hier im ZK Framework integriert wurde.

ZK Live Demo - WYSIWYG

Das ist jetzt so ein Art Web-Wordpad dessen (HTML) Inhalt du dann z.B. in eine DB oder Textdatei speichern kannst. Ich nutze das für einfache CMS Aufgaben.

Wenn du jetzt keinen reinen Texteditor suchts, sondern z.B. sowas wie ein Report/Formular generator machen willst, wirst du um Ajaxkomponenten mit Drag&Drop nicht herumkommen. 

Auch hier wieder ein einfaches Drag&Drop-Bespiel mit dem ZK-Framework:
ZK Live Demo - Drag and Drop

Soll das fertige Formular dann ein HTML-Formular sein? oder auch vom Framework ausgeführt werden?


----------



## schuetzi (27. Aug 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!

Es soll ein Framework sein mit dem ich sowas wie hier realisieren kann:
JotForm  Easiest Form Builder

Formulare online erstellen und dann einfach als jsp oder html oder was auch immer abspeichern, das sie wieder abgerufen werden können und ausgefüllt, bearbeitet oder so....

Leider bin ich im Bereich Java Web-Entwicklung noch nicht soweit ausgebildet. Deswegen ist mir bewusst, das es mit Sicherheit nicht einfach ist. Aber genau deswegen bräuchte ich ein Framework oder so, das mir alles zumindest ein bisschen vereinfacht? 
Vielen Dank....


----------

